# Dock vs. mooring



## LakeMi (Aug 29, 2013)

Never had a bigger boat and still don't. I just trying to get info right now. 

So to the question. Pros and cons to getting a slip or moorings? Tell me any hard ships that you may of had. Not having a ton of money to spend. But still want to get out there and have fun befor I'm 50 with money to burn. Lol


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

A slip is more expensive but more convenient for loading/unloading, getting back to the boat after a few hours at the local pub.

A mooring is less expensive but you'll need a dinghy to get you, guests, provisions, etc. to the boat. PITA when the weather is bad. Also, you'll want to periodically check that what is holding it down on the bottom is secure and maintained. You don't want it failing.

Easier to pick up a mooring line than it is to get a boat into a slip.

When we were in the BVI I found moorings very convenient but we were on vacation. Now, if the marinas in the U.S. had people to come out and collect my garbage and sell me ice...


----------



## fred1diver (Aug 17, 2013)

it all depends on what style of boat and cruising you like to do, personally, I don't want to be stuck on the same body of water (trailer sailor) so for me a mooring is more than enough, but if you want more stability (the boat rocks less than at anchor), security and you like the social life, then a slip might be better for you


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

Thought we HAD to have a slip when we bought the boat last August, but none to be found. Got a mooring and within two weeks put down the deposit for this summer. No way would I want to be crammed onto a dockful of boats like sardines, not to mention the people walking by all the time. The privacy afforded by a mooring is much more than the space between boats.


----------



## LakeMi (Aug 29, 2013)

We're do you keep your dingy when not there?


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

My $.02.

I have slept on my boat both tied up to a dock and on the mooring.
Hands down sleeping on the boat at the mooring the motion is more comfortable and it is quieter. Floating docks tend to make a fair amount of noise if there are any waves or tides. 

A mooring also usually costs 1/3 or less of what a slip at a marina does.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

If you actually want to go sailing, get a slip. Easier to load, easier to unload, easier to work on, easier to get to, easier to get from, access to water, access to power and usually somewhere to store your dinghy.
More expensive, but of course generally speaking you are less likely to come back to find your boat has untied itself and is now on the beach with a slip.


----------



## LakeMi (Aug 29, 2013)

Anyone ever have there boat come undone at a mooring? 

I didn't even think of that.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

The biggest advantage to starting out on a dock with a new boat is the security of being "plugged in" to shore power, until you are absolutely certain the boat will not drain her batteries, leaving you with no bilge pumps.
If you are new to boating a slip gives you a lot of opportunities to learn how to maneuver your boat in varying conditions under power. This is something every boat owner should learn and picking up/ dropping a mooring just won't give you that education. Once you are comfortable handling your boat under power and you feel that she will stay afloat for however long you intend to leave her, no matter how much it rains, then moving out to a mooring is certainly cheaper.
IMO, it is a better place to hang out, but I might be prejudiced; we spend 11 months on our anchor through out the Antilles and one on our mooring in Honeymoon in the VI.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Judging by the boats on the shore round here every winter after any significant blow, I'd say yes. Whether they are unloved boats that haven't had their mooring lines checked or not I don't know, but at least in a slip a passer-by (or the marina staff) might notice a line chafed through and throw a temporary one on there for you. I know I have done for fellow dock users in the past. I know that I would sail a lot less if every trip out on the boat was:
Drive to the dinghy
Drag dinghy to the water
Take the dinghy out to the mooring
Try to get out of the dinghy into the boat
Tie the dinghy to the mooring
Go sailing
Untie the dinghy
Get into the dinghy
Go back to shore
Drag the dinghy out
Drive home

Now it consists of:
Drive to the marina
Walk to boat
Go sailing
Walk to car
Drive home.

And that assumes that I do not need to take anything to/from the boat, and I don't want to wash the salt water off after the sail.


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

Second what capta just said!

I was/am fortunate that a floating dock became avail at my boat-buddy's little landing. The marina that surrounds me has slips and moorings. For my mere 27 footer, a slip would be $1750/6 mo season and a mooring is near ta $1250 !!!
Wadda deal! :wtf:
I got the fairway end of the floater for the whole year for slightly less than the mooring for 6 mo !  
Power via (self-supplied) extension cable, water for the tank outta a hose from the nearby apt and showers etc. thru a (landing owner's) deal with the big marina. "Sea fan"s are in use during cold WX, so I'll prolly stay "in" all year.
I believe I have the best of both options as above! Not stuck in a piling cage/slip and not forced to schlep the dink back'n'forth. I'm always at the same level at the dock (3'+tidal changes); parked broadside on, so's I can mount the dock-box/steps and load myself, passengers and gear till I'm blue...if I wanna 

Hope ya find a site as good as mine!  Check CL, local rags and possibly put in a "wanted to rent" ad of yer own. THey're out there, ya just gotta look and wait :'_)


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Obviously geography is everything and what works in USA may not work in NZ and so on.

We have a mooring. We have had slips in marinas. The cost of a marina to rent in Auckland is about $700 a month. The cost to have my mooring was an initial outlay of a couple of grand, now it costs me $200 a year. For me that's a no-brainer.

And getting to and from, only I get to be wet and uncomfy in the dink, I take the boat back to the walk-on areas of the local marina and all my family and guests step aboard like royalty and I get to load the groceries/gear with ease. Old story - happy wife = happy life.

Plus I read all the threads about how people have these elaborate plans and systems to get their boats in and out of slips without damaging their vessel and those around them and I just smile.

I also don't require $1million of public liability cover on my insurance.


----------



## Coquina (Dec 27, 2012)

I have had both. The mooring REALLY depends on where it is. Over in the Severn I had a mooring in a very sheltered spot and a slip for my dinghy. I could tie up temporarily to load and unload or get water. Do NOT underestimate water. It can be a major pain to have no easy access to fresh water.
If you do don't have a good spot to keep a dinghy, a good spot to park, and a dock for loading and unloading being on a mooring can be a large PITA.
On the plus side the boat rides easy into the wind, sleeping is better, and hurricane prep is taking the canvas down.


----------



## cutterdad (Apr 10, 2013)

Bought a new to me boat a few years ago and it took over a year to sell the old boat.
Kept the old boat in my slip and rented a ball for the new boat. So for that year plus I had both a mooring ball and a slip.
Avantages for the ball: 
Beautiful out there, view constantly changing, quiet, neighbors farther away, almost like being at sea when the tide is running, and I just plain liked it.
Disadvantages for the ball:
We lived two hours away so if we got there and the weather was bad, we were late, and the bay was sloppy out we went in the dink. Didn't have solar, wind generator, or genset. Had to run the old Perkins 1 O4 to keep the batteries up. On New Year's Eve morning woke up at 5:30 am to 50 plus knot wind. No way our 8' hard dink could make it back to the dock. Got up naked made sure everything was secure went back to sleep. 7:30 am our yacht club called us. They were having a pretty good time watching us bounce around out there.
Said they would send someone out in the club's 18' tender when it laid down enough for them to have the courage to come and get us. Woke up again at 10:30 am all was calm.
My wife just plain preferred a slip.
Advantages slip:
Easy to get to by foot any weather. Easier to show boat you are trying to sell. Just plug into electric and water. Neighbors watch your boat. My wife just plain likes it better. 
Disadvantages: 
Easier for anyone to get to. Neighbors. Less feeling of freedom and adventure.
I'm sure there are many more pro and cons.
ps sold old boat and moved new boat to slip.
Wife happy.


----------



## wuffiesails (Jul 15, 2012)

Much easier to sail to a mooring in the event of mechanical problems.


----------



## ScottUK (Aug 16, 2009)

I have my boat on a pile mooring. Tying up is bit more tricky than a standard mooring or a slip. It can be a pita because of having to row out. There is a pier I can tie up to and load, fill my water tank and wash down. All and all I prefer my mooring to a slip because it is cheaper and it is more isolated. I also have a much better view of the city.


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

This is our first year with a boat and although we originally chose a mooring because of the significant cost savings, we are planning to stick with it. Temperatures are cooler because the boat is always pointing into the wind, we have more privacy, it's easy to pick it up at the end of a sail, and did I mention it was cheaper?

What makes the mooring truly work for us is our dinghy with outboard. If we had to row to the mooring or wait for the tender, then I'm sure our satisfaction with the situation would be much lower. As it is, we load the dinghy up, start the outboard, and five minutes later we're at our boat. I don't mind having to load it with our supplies and shuttle to the boat. In fact, I rather enjoy the dinghy ride. For us, we feel like once we're at the marina we've arrived at our little vacation getaway.


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

This question gets asked a lot. Here is my summary:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/101132-slip-mooring-can-3.html#post1055914


----------



## Jiminri (Aug 26, 2012)

We had a choice of a slip or mooring at the same marina. Moorings have a lot of advantages and it was a tough decision, but ultimately I took a slip for two reasons.

1) We can keep the frig plugged in. Nice to get to the boat and the beverages on board are already cold. For our short cruises, we do bring a couple of gallon jugs of water that we've frozen at home. Between those frozen jugs and the pre-chilled cooler, we're good to cruise for a few days without having to run the frig.

2) Easier for someone to check on the boat. We live about an hour from our boat, but I have a friend who lives just a few houses away. If I forget to do something--or wonder if I've forgotten to do something (like, did I really close that hatch????)--I can call him and he'll walk by and see. He's a generous guy, but I'd hesitate to ask him to a dinghy ride out to do the same thing.

All that said, I'm still thinking about taking a mooring next season....


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

I think a lot depends upon where you are and how it is done locally. Personally you could not pay me to be in a marina, er, trailer park on the water... I work in them every week. Last week at one I had to endure 6 hours of the thud, thud, thud, thud of a subwoofer (could not hear the rest of the music just the thud, thud) 8 boats over and the "dude" on the back deck drinking PBR tall boys at 9:30 am in his wife beater..... His buddies then showed up and they proceeded to block the entire dock with lawn chairs so no one could get by without waiting for them to move. Lovely place......

I've had boats on moorings for my entire life and have also been on boats and worked on boats full time that lived in marinas. I was a commercial lobsterman in my younger days and kept my boat on a mooring even then. I fished 6 days per week and never missed a single day (except for Hurricane Gloria) even dragging my dinghy to the water.

Much of the North East is comprised of moorings and perhaps 85 -90% of the boats in Maine are on moorings. We don't have waiting lists at many marinas up in Maine, lots of vacant dock space, but do have a number of anchorages with mooring wait lists..

The idea that you will sail less on a mooring is a complete falacy unless you are simply lazy. If you want to sail you will sail.

We have both a dinghy dock and launch service for access and it could not be easier. If we have piles of gear to load there is our clubs dock or the town dock, but it is rarely necessary.. I can be under sail, without running the motor, just as fast as I can get away from any dock but I don't have to short run the motor to do so. I also never have to tie spring lines and deploy fenders just drop the pendant and we're off. I simply walk down the ramp, step into the launch and am on our boat in about a 50-60 second launch ride. Could not be any easier.

The main reason I prefer moorings is for storm safety and hull protection. Nothing worse than chronic fender rash or shark bites out of your boat in storms.. I would rather have my boat on our well engineered and designed mooring than on any dock or on the hard in a big storm....

Our boat rode out the storm that did this without so much as a scratch and suffered zero chafe on the mooring pendants. Our mooring was specifically designed to handle severe storms.

















This was some video footage at another anchorage of the same storm that sank all those docked boats above.. Unfortunately it was taken well after the peak of the storm and well after the wind had died off. The seas were still pretty good though.. You can see why moorings are preferred up here during our Nor'Easters. Not a single boat on a mooring in this cove sank or broke free... Pretty typical for folks who actually take care of their mooring system and design them well.





If I was a full time live aboard then I'd likely want to be at a slip, does not mean I'd like it, but if not living aboard, there's no way I would choose a marina over a mooring here in Maine... Just my .02, *based on where I sail*......


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

I have a mooring because it is cheap but I did ave to drop $1k for a dinghy because I got sick of the balancing act and multiple trips to load. Now if we could just get te dogs to climb on we will be set.


----------



## hriehl1 (Aug 8, 2007)

For me, a mooring with good launch service is the best of both worlds. Less expensive than a slip. Easy access and on/off via the launch, even if you have lots of provisions to bring along. For a daysail, we're underway within 10 minutes of arriving at the marina. Having the boat on the mooring offers way more privacy and comfort (always nose to wind) as we do dine and overnight on the mooring occasionally.

For when we do take a multi-day cruise and want the dinghy, I can remove my dinghy from the rack, drop it in the water and install the 3 HP outboard in 3 minutes; then another 5 minutes putt-putting out to the boat.

My own observations confirm another's observation that the slips can at times resemble a floating trailer park; not my idea of a good time.


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

Obviously, having easy, efficient means to get to your boat is essential to enjoying the benefits of a mooring. From where I park my truck it is about 100 feet to my dinghy tied to a dock and maybe 100 yards out to my boat. I can be on the boat within 5 minutes and sailing within minutes thereafter. I can easily sail off the mooring, though I usually leave the mooring with the main up and the motor at idle speed. I'm sure quicker than many could untie and stow fenders/lines and maneuver through a maze of docks to get to open water.

For us, we use the boat more than if we were on a dock. If there's no wind, we'll still go out after work and have dinner on the boat, swim, and relax, spend the night if it's a weekend. I wouldn't have any desire to just hang out on a boat tied to a dock, and obviously forget about swimming. (I'm sure some mooring fields you would not want to swim in, ours is nice and clean with only about a dozen moorings in all.)

I guess we really don't bring that much with us, as I've never thought twice about loading the dinghy and then transferring onto the boat. We usually pack a soft cooler with food/drinks and a change of clothes. We also have very minimal power needs. Basically charge our phones and use a light for a few hours at night, sometimes a bit of music.

We're the white sailboat in the center.


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi all. For me, this was an interesting read. It is funny how one's mind gets set in a certain way. From my personal experience this is what got stuck into my mind:

Dock equals:

power boats
plugged in for TV, fridge, power stuff
very social, people sitting on the dock in their deck chairs "socializing"
(or) the elderly who have trouble getting in and out of a dingy
Mooring equals:

sailors
people who like to visit one-on-one with others
people who spend more time "out on the water"
Pretty silly. There were some really good reasons people chose docks that I had never thought of.

We have always had a mooring. Having read all these posts, maybe when I get old, buy a power boat and want TV I might get a slip on a dock (JUST KIDDING!!!!)

We mostly all do it differently for our own reasons.

To the original poster - in most cases you are not chained to either for life, so, you could try both.

This is our mooring.










Shalom

Rik


----------



## Griffinroydonald (Jul 25, 2013)

I enjoyed this thread, My situation is a little different as Where I sail is located on a large lake. I leave my boat at a dock for several days at a time and have had very few problems. I have found as there are only about 5 sailboats on the lake people want to look at the boat. Most people are very nice and ask if they can come on board and look it over. This is fine with me as I live alone now and enjoy some company. I keep drinks, snacks and such ready for visitors. Many people will say" I have never been sailing" We fix that in a hurry.I have returned to the boat to find people taking family pictures on the boat and thats ok as everything is locked and secured when I leave. The dock makes a lot of noise at night and the slap of the waves sounds wike a steel drum at times. You also deal with people fishing and walking around the boat. The nights I spend on the boat are a little different as I find a nice quiet cove and back into it laying out 100/150 foot of chain and anchorline.The lake is surrounded by heavy woods and I run ropes on both sides to my winches. This is the perfect way to spend the night and love doing this every chance I can.I am trying to get permission to install heavy mooring with balls for myself and others from the city at this time.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Lots of good input so far.

A couple of things I would add:

In the summer it's much cooler on my mooring than at the dock. Even in a heat wave, at night I sleep under covers.

My mooring is a couple hundred yards out in the bay. NO BUGS. None. So I don't need screens at night.

In nice conditions sail on and off my mooring.If the weather turns to stink and you miss judge your mooring ball you simply come around again for another try... Not so easy to back into that slip when it's blowing 30 and raining. Oh, and if you want to sail, you WILL be single handing at times.

As others have said, water and power are something to think about. If you are renting a mooring, most places have a place to tie up, get a charge, fill up your tanks and wash the boat, do some repairs, etc.

In general, as all things in life, you get what you pay for:
A more expensive marina will have a launch, nice dingy dock, a place to tie up for a few hours if need be, etc.
A town mooring with no access might be a few bucks a year for the permit and you buy/maintain the gear.

There are often local "secrets" for mooring access if you start looking around.

If you have your own mooring and are on a budget, all you need is a kayak, a roof rack and a place to park your car.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

With the exception of cost, the reasons most of you prefer a mooring make me appreciate my marina even more.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

So it seems mostly based around what the marinas in your area are like. Where I am docked there are virtually no liveaboards, no big powerboats, no generators, no noise, no-one sitting on the docks at 9am in a wifebeater suppin on a Colt45. It' very quiet and very sheltered. I don't live on the boat either, so the view, or having neighbours makes no difference to me, the view is out on the water a few minutes away. In my particular situation, I'd take the slip anyday.
So the summary to whole thread, is docking is better. Unless you prefer mooring, in which case that one is better.


----------



## LakeMi (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the input. I think I'm going with a mooring when the time is right.


----------



## Pegu club (Jun 10, 2012)

There are pros and cons to each. It is considerably more private on a mooring, and its cooler in the heat of summer, and far fewer bugs. Slips do have electric power and water near at hand, and it is easier to load your boat for an outing, but it does cost a good deal more. Also at the slip you don't get to choose your neighbor who is much closer than would be the case out on the mooring ball. As to weather and getting wet? boating is after all a water sport. For me motoring out to the boat from the dinghy dock is no big deal, in fact for me and the Admiral it is part of our adventures. It could be in the future we go the slip route, but for the present, while i am well intrenched in my mid youth (54) the mooring ball is what works for me.

It really comes down to this: to each his/her own.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

We almost always anchor or use moorings when cruising, but have a slip at our marina. We prefer shore power, so we can keep our fridge stocked and batteries topped. Easy access is very helpful for provisioning and repairs. I've not heard of too many repair technicians willing to dinghy out to your mooring. When needed, they can come aboard at the slip, while I'm away. Marina keeps a key. Also much easier to keep the boat clean, top water off, use shore bathrooms, etc.


----------



## LakeMi (Aug 29, 2013)

The bathroom use would be a problem. Anyone use solar power to keep up there batteries? That was my plain anyway. Around my house some of the farmers use solar powered electric fence's that work great. My one fear is the bilge stops working. That's why you wire is a second.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Minnewaska said:


> I've not heard of too many repair technicians willing to dinghy out to your mooring.


Not trying to sell anything I will say that part of my competitive advantage is serving boats on moorings and at anchor. Saving a transient client slip fees helps them a lot.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

LakeMi said:


> The bathroom use would be a problem. Anyone use solar power to keep up there batteries? That was my plain anyway. Around my house some of the farmers use solar powered electric fence's that work great. My one fear is the bilge stops working. That's why you wire is a second.


Solar is the way to go to keep the batteries topped. However, you can't skimp and you'll need a place to install them.

Most marinas are no-discharge these days, so you'll have to pump out your holding tanks, if you use the heads aboard. That's not a real big deal, if you're heading in and out anyway. On that last day, where you're not leaving till the next morning, we avoid the onboard heads. If we used them, the waste would either sit there all week or we would have to go over to be pumped out again. PITA.


----------



## LakeMi (Aug 29, 2013)

With the size of boats I'm looking at the holding tanks are small. So I'm thinking at most every other time to the boat ill be making a trip to get it pumped out. 15 gal sounds like a lot but it adds up fast with 5. Still better then a portipotty.


----------



## LakeMi (Aug 29, 2013)

Well it looks like ill be getting a mooring. Then keeping the boat at a marina for winter. Total about $1000 a year give or take a few hundred. Now to find a boat. One that the wife likes.


----------



## rwy36 (Mar 19, 2004)

On the subject of moorings and pump-outs: In the Old Saybrook/Old Lyme, Connecticut area, the pump-out boat will give you an orange flag to attach to your bow rail if you're in need of a pump-out but not going to be aboard (along with a container for a tip). This is ideal for folks on moorings and in slips as not too many marinas really want to deal with the pump-out directly (as there is a large State-run pump-out just north of the railroad bridge).

I agree with the earlier comment that access to water is an important consideration and I think especially so if your doing multiple overnights regularly. 

Bill


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

LakeMi said:


> With the size of boats I'm looking at the holding tanks are small. So I'm thinking at most every other time to the boat ill be making a trip to get it pumped out. 15 gal sounds like a lot but it adds up fast with 5. Still better then a portipotty.


5 people on 15 gallons of holding is barely a day, in my experience. To keep waste hoses from smelling, you need to flush at least one gallon of clear water, *after* you empty the bowl of its contents. That will mean a dozen flushes max. Better not drink or eat anything.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

The amount that you need to fully pump depends on how long the lines are. On my 28' boat where there is a 3' of 1.5" line between the toilet and holding tank it doesn't take a gallon to flush, the volume of the line is just under a quart. Our 20 gallon tank is good for 6 or 7 days for the two of us.

This thread and the thread on dealing with dock lines has taught me how regionalized boat storage can be. Mooring balls aren't that common for permanent moorage around here (Seattle), I primarily see them in front of waterfront houses for smaller boats. I've never seen a dock without cleats and where you are tying off using pilings either. Obviously both of those things are much more common in other areas. Another big difference is that boats are stored in the water year round here, but are usually hauled out in the winter on the east coast, even in the Chesapeake where it rarely freezes.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

There is also more privacy when you are on a mooring. But a slip is more convenient. I would side with a slip, but I would let weather be a major factor in my decision. Anywhere that didn't have perfect weather, I wouldn't even consider a ball. I hate wet dinghy rides, and then you get your boat all dirty. And it's harder to keep clean. Yeah, slip.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Alex W said:


> The amount that you need to fully pump depends on how long the lines are. On my 28' boat where there is a 3' of 1.5" line between the toilet and holding tank it doesn't take a gallon to flush, the volume of the line is just under a quart. Our 20 gallon tank is good for 6 or 7 days for the two of us.........


There should be a rise from the back of the head to a vented loop, to prevent back flow. That's what needs to be cleared, then it doesn't matter if the rest of the line is 100 ft long, if gravity does its thing. It's not the volume of the hose, its the amount of chase water necessary until it stops mixing and runs clear.

20 gallon for a week, if not using shore heads, is a seriously long time and far from typical.


----------



## LakeMi (Aug 29, 2013)

Ok lets talk cleaning. That was just brought up. How much time does everyone here spend cleaning there boat? Do you do it every time to go to your boat? Then just for me how new is your boat?

I only ask how new to see if people with older boat spend less time cleaning and more time sailing ;0


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

I was part of that power boat crowd & although we spent our days fishing, in the evening we'd pound down those tall boys & fish off the docks for stripers.

I personally wouldn't tie up to a dock again. If you're looking for peace & quiet, nothing beats listening the sound of water lapping up against your hull when you're swinging on a mooring. All the hassles associated with a mooring are just part of the entry fee to enjoy that peace.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Maine Sail said:


> The main reason I prefer moorings is for storm safety and hull protection. Nothing worse than chronic fender rash or shark bites out of your boat in storms.. I would rather have my boat on our well engineered and designed mooring than on any dock or on the hard in a big storm....
> 
> Our boat rode out the storm that did this without so much as a scratch and suffered zero chafe on the mooring pendants. Our mooring was specifically designed to handle severe storms.


I know you have posted your mooring setup before. Do you have a link to it handy?


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

Minnewaska said:


> There should be a rise from the back of the head to a vented loop, to prevent back flow. That's what needs to be cleared, then it doesn't matter if the rest of the line is 100 ft long, if gravity does its thing. It's not the volume of the hose, its the amount of chase water necessary until it stops mixing and runs clear.


My holding tank setup doesn't require a vented loop, the bottom of the holding tank is above head level and the fill pipe is at the top of the holding tank. It is still only 3' long. It is just on the other side of a bulkhead from the toilet, so the whole line can be quite short.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

LakeMi said:


> Ok lets talk cleaning. That was just brought up. How much time does everyone here spend cleaning there boat? Do you do it every time to go to your boat? Then just for me how new is your boat?


Spot cleaning when I see dirt.

A proper brush and rinse off about every 10 hours of sailing time, less if I'm cruising. It takes about 20 minutes, and doing it regularly seems to take less time than a deep cleaning every 40 or 50 hours of sailing.


----------



## LakeMi (Aug 29, 2013)

Salt water?


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

Five on a twenty five can be pretty tight. How old are the kids? Have you tried a charter or experienced this yet?


----------



## LakeMi (Aug 29, 2013)

4,9,11
Me and the wife went out on a charter. Had a lot of fun. We both love the water and so do the kids. We have a 17' openbow that we have a lot of fun with on some inland lakes but its just day trips. We would like to do some over nights and week long vacations. Im thinking the 27 is my best choise. The only thing that would be missed about our speed boat is tubing.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

LakeMi said:


> Ok lets talk cleaning. That was just brought up. How much time does everyone here spend cleaning there boat? Do you do it every time to go to your boat? Then just for me how new is your boat?


Boat is 8 years old. I always spray the salt water off when I return to my slip. Otherwise, I have a phased washing approach. Cockpit, decks and topsides all get rotated. If I try to do them all at once, they take about two hours. Otherwise, 30-45 mins per weekend on the rotation.


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

We have a slip this year, and the possibility of a mooring next. We like the slip right now as we have a 1 year old and it makes getting all the kid stuff back and forth. After a year or two, I think we would like the mooring as well. 

Our marina is very quiet as it is mostly for folks that keep a boat there to get to a remote cabin so they don't hang out at the marina. But, even though they allow it, we never stay the night at the slip. We always head out, find an empty cove and anchor for the night. 

I can see many pros and cons to both depending on the situation.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

SVAuspicious said:


> Not trying to sell anything I will say that part of my competitive advantage is serving boats on moorings and at anchor. Saving a transient client slip fees helps them a lot.


Ditto! I work on mooring sailed boats every day...


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Maine Sail said:


> Ditto! I work on mooring sailed boats every day...


Great. Let's compare work boats someday. I'm still running around in a 9' RIB while I breath life into an old Grady-White Chesapeake with an outboard conversion.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

SVAuspicious said:


> Great. Let's compare work boats someday. I'm still running around in a 9' RIB while I breath life into an old Grady-White Chesapeake with an outboard conversion.


I am lucky that I mostly get to utilize club launches when I work on boats of members of yacht clubs.. I use my AB RIB if servicing a customer on a town mooring. The RIB is not ideal but works. Learning to manage what to bring takes time but eventually you get the knack. About 90% of the jobs I do these days I nail in 1 trip... Leaving the boat to get stuff is costly....

I am trying to find a "work boat" right now that I can;

A) Fit my tools in
B) Build a compartment/box that will keep them dry & secure
C) Has good fuel efficiency
D) Self bailer or won't sink with plug out.......
E) Max of 15'-17'

Been watching CL for a while but most of what I find is junk. I will find a good deal over the winter though.. A friend is a diver, works on moored boats too, and has a Maritime Skiff that is perfect but they hold their value STUPIDLY up here in Maine. A Maritime Skiff would be my first choice.. Sadly a complete beater is only a few % off a new hull and they sell in a few days......

Kind of eyeballing 17' Whalers at this point but again they hold value ridiculously.. Also would not mind an Amesbury Skiff or Bristol Skiff.. I do not want a v-hull as our bay can be quite flat and a boat with a flatter bottom uses less fuel...

Heading out to do a very heavy inverter charger right now, and that is awkward stuff to lug......

Despite my discussions with him the customer insisted on a X*****x I/C, to replace the existing failed X*****x I/C, so this will be an annuity for me... I'm sure I'll do it again in a few years...


----------



## Coquina (Dec 27, 2012)

Some more thoughts - this equation changes a LOT with the local area. In a place with a lot of moorings, there will be infrastructure to support the boats. Example - Swan Creek Marina in Rock Hall has a number of moorings. They have a dinghy dock, a place to pull up and load, water, showers, etc. Many harbors I have been to in New England and Maine were primarily set up for moorings. The high tide range makes docks an issue if they aren't floating docks. Some other areas - not so much. In Maryland we have "good" mooring areas and "bad" mooring areas. The good ones tend to be run by a local marina or organized by the local town. Getting a mooring within the boundries of Annapolis waters is quite the accomplishment. There is a waiting list that is DECADES long or at least it used to be. The "bad" areas tend to look like a bunch of boats whose owners could not possibly afford a slip and some apparently can't even afford things like sail covers, bilge pumps, or soap  You can see this as a literal line in Weems Creek between the Annapolis controlled half and the other half of the creek that is a free-for-all. Mooring in one of these areas gives you neighbors that are on dubious gear at best. We have one live-aboard in the creek that has a raft of 2-3 boats usually that migrates up and down the creek whenever the wind is strong. Winter frequently results in at least one of the floating wrecks getting loose or sinking.

Speaking of winter, this is a large drawback to the mooring in some areas. Getting back and forth to the mooring in December is not as fun as it was in June. I can still remember heading down the creek in the dark on a cold December night with the wind blowing 35 and hoping the old Dyer did not decide to pick that night to sink or capsize  And then you have the ice issue. Some people are willing to risk ice and just let their boats get frozen in. They seem to do OK, but I never could bring myself to do that. Every year on the mooring I hauled out around Christmas and thus had the expense of hauling/launching/storage. I stay in my slip year-round and can usually get some good sails in over the winter. Not doable with a mooring very easily IMHO and I sure like the heat in the winter. I kind of have the best of both worlds now. I have a slip on Kent Island and a mooring in the Corsica River at my club.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Maine Sail said:


> ........ Leaving the boat to get stuff is costly.........


I'm curious. Costly for who? You or the customer?

I once had a boat yard whack me for 3.5 hrs to change the impeller on my genset. When questioned, they explained the unanticipated trips they made for tools they didn't realize they needed. It's in a tough spot, but the job takes me about an hour and I don't do it every day.

We agreed to disagree on whether that was appropriate and they've never seen a dime of my business since.


----------



## Coquina (Dec 27, 2012)

I did a job for a transient on a mooring and as soon as eaded back to the shop to write up their invoice they slipped the line and left
I wasted a couple days going to every marina south of Annapolis until I found them. They "forgot" I was coming back with the bill 
So.........that one cost ME.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Maine Sail said:


> I use my AB RIB if servicing a customer on a town mooring. The RIB is not ideal but works.


Tell me about it. I have my tools and parts split between three SeaLine bags and on a job that needs all three of them there isn't much room left for me in my Caribe L9.

Thus the Grady-White. She's pretty old and worn but once I get done with her she should be a good platform. At 21' she's bigger than I would have like but the price was good.



Maine Sail said:


> Despite my discussions with him the customer insisted on a X*****x I/C, to replace the existing failed X*****x I/C, so this will be an annuity for me... I'm sure I'll do it again in a few years...


I really try to avoid that brand, especially for cruisers that will have to deal with customer service that ... well ... isn't.



Minnewaska said:


> I'm curious. Costly for who? You or the customer?


That's a good question. Ultimately it's a judgment question. If I think "I should have brought that" then I don't charge for the trip ashore. If I think "well that's a surprise" it's charged. I carry an awful lot of stuff out, and as MaineSail points out also, there are not a lot of people that come to moorings and boats at anchor.



Coquina said:


> I did a job for a transient on a mooring and as soon as eaded back to the shop to write up their invoice they slipped the line and left.


I generate electronic invoices on my iPhone and take credit cards or cash. Usually it works. I have liens on two boats that it didn't...


----------

